# Flaunt your possessions?  Bind to things?



## Gaer (May 27, 2022)

Just my thoughts about THINGS and flaunting possessions: ( Things I write in the middle of the night are a bit strange)

Make not the ways of lowly endeavors.
What joy derives from flaunting things others don't possess?
If your neighbors had no food nor water, and are given to starve, would you take pleasure 
that you had mountains of food and drink?
Things are molecules of energy formed in varied shapes and uses.
Things bind your soul from climbing to the heights.


Things trap you to the earthly ways.
Things possess you, entrap and keep you from the lofty ways of rising into love.
Things shackle you like chains.
Hold you from the freedoms the soul aches to know.
Let go the holdings of the little minds.
the spider webs of tiny thought.
of holding to the things the Angels give no worth.
They do not matter.

They give no care but to other little souls.
It's not for you.  No longer for you.
When you think the end of life, 
when the soul soars to the heavens, 
that you can't take your things with you?
All things are yours in the heavens.


With your then wisdoms, discrimination and simplicity 
in the higher realms, nothing of earth is needed nor desired.
Free from things.
for they matter not.
Free from the bindings of the soul.
Free!


----------



## Lee (May 27, 2022)

Gaer. much wisdom in your words.

I might add that reading your thoughts have made me ponder and think differently about someone. I have gritted my teeth, hair bristling on end with someone whose favourite expression seems to be "I have"

After reading this I can now look at her differently and feel more sorry for her than anything. Thank you


----------



## WheatenLover (May 27, 2022)

Things don't mean very much to me. They can be replaced, given away, used, etc. I am always giving away the things I don't use. My family has a longstanding agreement with me that I will ask them if they want anything first -- but no one ever does. And of course, I don't get rid of their things.

The things I own that mean a lot to me are my favorite barn coat, a set of bookends given to me by my  Great Aunt in-law, a few framed prints that I love, my Kindles, and my laptop. I don't count living "things" as things. There are also some practical things, all of which can be replaced if anything happens to them, which I appreciate having.

I know a couple who never fails to talk about their latest purchases, including the prices, and even though they have been lifelong friends, we let the relationship lapse. On my end, it was because I tired of endless shallow conversations whenever I visited. That didn't used to happen, back when we lived in the same city 30 years ago. I guess distance and time changes relationships, as does becoming affluent, sometimes. I am assuming that many of the people in their current social group are like them, so it seems normal too them.


----------



## Gaer (May 27, 2022)

Lee said:


> Gaer. much wisdom in your words.
> 
> I might add that reading your thoughts have made me ponder and think differently about someone. I have gritted my teeth, hair bristling on end with someone whose favourite expression seems to be "I have"
> 
> After reading this I can now look at her differently and feel more sorry for her than anything. Thank you


Oh @Lee, I meant no judgement on anyone.  I only meant he qualities of the heart (which you have in fullness) are so much more important than "STUFF".


----------

